# WANTED: Lowrider singlets



## WA_TRD_83 (Aug 16, 2007)

looking to buy more Lowrider singlets. 
bought one from the Vegas Super Show last year but I can't find them anywhere online.
any one know people selling? or that can produce them for sale ?

thanks.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Where are you from?


----------



## WA_TRD_83 (Aug 16, 2007)

Marty McFly said:


> Where are you from?


I'm in Western Australia, so would need them shipped downunder


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

man yall like those things here? they were a bit corny for US standards....probably ebayUS can get you some


----------

